# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ثبت نام در کنکور >  دریافت دفترچه راهنمای ثبت نام در آزمون سراسری 1395

## saj8jad

*بالاخره پس از ساعت ها انتظار
دفترچه راهنمای ثبت نام کنکور سراسری 1395
منتشر شد*

http://92.242.195.142/NOETDownload/D...er.ashx?id=691

----------


## saj8jad

دوستان لطفاً دفترچه رو نگاه کنید ببینید در کدوم صفحش در مورد تاثیر معدل توضیح داده  :Yahoo (100):

----------


## امیر ارسلان

> دوستان لطفاً دفترچه رو نگاه کنید ببینید در کدوم صفحش در مورد تاثیر معدل توضیح داده


توضیحی راجب تاثیرش نگفته
فقط گفتن باید تاییدش کنین و از این حرفا

----------


## saj8jad

> توضیحی راجب تاثیرش نگفته
> فقط گفتن باید تاییدش کنین و از این حرفا


حال ندارم برم پیداش کنم ، میشه بگی کدوم صفحش مربوط به همین تاثیر معدل و اینا میشه؟  :Yahoo (100): 
ممنون  :Yahoo (45):

----------


## امیر ارسلان

فقط گفته اعمال میشه نگفته چقد

----------


## ezio auditore77

فول استرس!! :Y (707):  :Yahoo (62):  :Yahoo (21): 
حدود 30 درصد کنکور نخوندم! :Yahoo (4):

----------


## saj8jad

> فقط گفته اعمال میشه نگفته چقد


وقتی گفته اعمال میشه ، پس اعمال میشه دیگه چه مثبت چه قطعی  :Yahoo (110):  ، یعنی عملاً سازمان سنجش داره خلاف حکم دیوان عدالت اداری عمل میکنه ، چون دیوان عدالت گفته نباید اصلاً سوابق اعمال بشه چه تاثیر مثبت چه قطعی!  :Yahoo (100):

----------


## امیر ارسلان

> وقتی گفته اعمال میشه ، پس اعمال میشه دیگه چه مثبت چه قطعی  ، یعنی عملاً سازمان سنجش داره خلاف حکم دیوان عدالت اداری عمل میکنه ، چون دیوان عدالت گفته نباید اصلاً سوابق اعمال بشه چه تاثیر مثبت چه قطعی!

----------


## biology115



----------


## Dj.ALI

> 


قوانین الزام اور یعنی قانون دیوان عدالت اداری :Yahoo (76): در نتیجه گوش شیطون کر چشم دشمن کور ایشالا هیچ تاثیری شاهد نباشیم و برای همیشه کن فیکون بشه تاثیر معدل :Yahoo (100):

----------


## 0M0HamMad0

بزقصید ! = بزنید و برقصید

----------


## امیر ارسلان

> قوانین الزام اور یعنی قانون دیوان عدالت اداریدر نتیجه گوش شیطون کر چشم دشمن کور ایشالا هیچ تاثیری شاهد نباشیم و برای همیشه کن فیکون بشه تاثیر معدل


من که دگه بعد از ثبت نام تا خود کنکور سایت سنجشو وا نمیکنم :Yahoo (21): 
چار روز دگه کنکور میگیرن معدلم تاثیر میدن میگن مخاستین بخونین :Yahoo (21):

----------


## 30gig

اخه چرااااااا؟

----------


## saj8jad

نمیدونم چرا این راهنمای دفترچه کنکور سراسری امسال اینطوری شده و این قدر تغییر کرده!  :Yahoo (35):  :Yahoo (100):

----------


## The.Best



----------


## biology115

دوستان حالا معدل چی شد ؟؟؟؟؟

یه جا گفته مطابق قوانین الزام آور

یه جا گفته اعمال میشه ...

----------


## 0M0HamMad0

> فایل پیوست 49851


هههههههههههههههههههههه
یعنی رسما اونایی که رفتن دیپلم مجدد گرفتن رو باقالی کرد رفت

----------


## saj8jad

> 


یعنی اون بنده خداهایی که حداقل یک ماه زحمت کشیدن  برای دیپلم مجدد ، زحماتشون باد هوا شد  :Yahoo (100):  
 چرا اینا این بازیارو در میارن خو بچه های مردم گناه دارن  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## کتی ملیح

> یعنی اون بنده خداهایی که حداقل یک ماه زحمت کشیدن  برای دیپلم مجدد ، زحماتشون باد هوا شد  
>  چرا اینا این بازیارو در میارن خو بچه های مردم گناه دارن



وای خدا سجاد :Yahoo (13):  من دیپلم ریاضی دارم تا پارسال هم با همون کنکور تجربی شرکت میکردم، الان مشکلی که نیس؟!! یوقت نگن دیپلم مطابق با گروه آزمایشی باشه :Yahoo (13):

----------


## meh.75

تو اون قسمتی که باید وضعیت پیش مشخص کنیم مثلا منی که 94پیش دانشگاهیو خوندم اما قبول نشدم و خرداد95 پاسشون میکنم باید کدومو انتخاب کنم:
فارغ التحصيل دوره پيش دانشگاهي از سال 1391 تا 1394 مي باشم
 -2 مدرك پيش دانشگاهي خود را در سال تحصيلي جاري (خرداد 1395 ) دريافت ميکنم

----------


## 0M0HamMad0

> وای خدا سجاد من دیپلم ریاضی دارم تا پارسال هم با همون کنکور تجربی شرکت میکردم، الان مشکلی که نیس؟!! یوقت نگن دیپلم مطابق با گروه آزمایشی باشه


به این رفتار شما میگن فرار از واقعیت

----------


## saj8jad

> وای خدا سجاد من دیپلم ریاضی دارم تا پارسال هم با همون کنکور تجربی شرکت میکردم، الان مشکلی که نیس؟!! یوقت نگن دیپلم مطابق با گروه آزمایشی باشه


چند تا دیپلم داری آبجی؟  :Yahoo (1):  و از کدوماش (ریاضی ـ تجربی ـ انسانی) داری؟  :Yahoo (100):

----------


## کتی ملیح

> به این رفتار شما میگن فرار از واقعیت




:troll (1)::troll (16)::troll (15)::troll (21)::troll (17)::troll (1):

----------


## Goodbye forever

دوستان در ردیف 34 من میخواهم در رشته ریاضی و زبان های تخصصی شرکت کنم ، چجوری باید دوتاشو بزنم؟

فقط یکی رو میشه زد که ...

اگه فقط ریاضی یا زبان تخصصی رو بزنم چی میشه؟

چیکار کنم تا در هردوش شرکت کنم ؟

باید دوبار ثبت نام کنم؟ یکی با ریاضی و یکی با زبان های تخصصی ؟

خیلی ممنون

----------


## کتی ملیح

> چند تا دیپلم داری آبجی؟  و از کدوماش (ریاضی ـ تجربی ـ انسانی) داری؟



یدونه.ریاضی :Yahoo (4): کنکور تجربی میخوام شرکت کنم... :Yahoo (4): 
داشتم دیپ تجربی میگرفتم،نیمه ی راه بودم ولی ول کردم داستان شده بود تو شهر برام :Yahoo (101): 


 :Y (571):  :Y (711):  :Y (571):

----------


## saj8jad

> :troll (1)::troll (16)::troll (15)::troll (21)::troll (17)::troll (1):


آبجی مشکلی نیست  :Yahoo (1):  بگو ، چند تا دیپلم داری و از کدوماش؟

----------


## saj8jad

> یدونه.ریاضیکنکور تجربی میخوام شرکت کنم...
> داشتم دیپ تجربی میگرفتم،نیمه ی راه بودم ولی ول کردم داستان شده بود تو شهر برام


خب مشکلی نداره که با دیپلم ریاضیت کنکور تجربی شرکت میکنی  :Yahoo (1):  

این قانون و تبصره مسخره واسه اونایی هست که n تا دیپلم دارن باید صرفاً با دیپلم مثلاً ریاضی تو گروه ریاضی و با دیپلم تجربی تو گروه تجربی و ... شرکت کنن  :Yahoo (1):  نگران نباش  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## _AHMADreza_

بچه ها الان که این دفترچه رو دارم دیگ لازم نیس برم اداره پست دفترچه بگیرم ؟

----------


## 0M0HamMad0

> دوستان در ردیف 34 من میخواهم در رشته ریاضی و زبان های تخصصی شرکت کنم ، چجوری باید دوتاشو بزنم؟
> 
> فقط یکی رو میشه زد که ...
> 
> اگه فقط ریاضی یا زبان تخصصی رو بزنم چی میشه؟
> 
> چیکار کنم تا در هردوش شرکت کنم ؟
> 
> باید دوبار ثبت نام کنم؟ یکی با ریاضی و یکی با زبان های تخصصی ؟
> ...


دوست عزیز 43 رو بخونید ...

----------


## saj8jad

> بچه ها الان که این دفترچه رو دارم دیگ لازم نیس برم اداره پست دفترچه بگیرم ؟


نه دیگه میخوای بری اداره پست چیکار پسر  :Yahoo (4):  ، همین کافیه از روی همین pdf بخون  :Yahoo (1): 

برای دفترچه شماره 2 که مال انتخاب رشته هستش برو از پست بگیرش این لازم نیست  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## Goodbye forever

> دوست عزیز 43 رو بخونید ...


*43 که مال هنره - 44 زبان تخصصی هستش ، همون که علاقمند به شرکت در گروه آزمایشی زبان های خارجی رو تیک بزنم صدق میکنه؟؟؟*

----------


## 0M0HamMad0

> *43 که مال هنره - 44 زبان تخصصی هستش ، همون که علاقمند به شرکت در گروه آزمایشی زبان های خارجی رو تیک بزنم صدق میکنه؟؟؟*


آره همون دوتاست
اگه رشته اصلی انتخاب کردید همینو بزنید کافیه

----------


## _AHMADreza_

> نه دیگه میخوای بری اداره پست چیکار پسر  ، همین کافیه از روی همین pdf بخون 
> 
> برای دفترچه شماره 2 که مال انتخاب رشته هستش برو از پست بگیرش این لازم نیست


شماره ی دو تابستون میدن دیگ ؟

دمت گرم فردا میرم از روی این پرینت میرگم میگن باید به اداره پست 20 3 0تومن میدادیم نه ؟

----------


## fafa.Mmr

اگر اعمال نشه تبریک اگه اعمال شد که هیچی بیچاره من با معدل کتبی19/5 خوش باشید دوستان 
میگم یه سوال کسانی که فارغ التحصیل هستند فرم شماره دو را باید چکار کنن توضیح دهید

----------


## Milad.Bt

> شماره ی دو تابستون میدن دیگ ؟
> 
> دمت گرم فردا میرم از روی این پرینت میرگم میگن باید به اداره پست 20 3 0تومن میدادیم نه ؟


چرا دیگه پرینت بگیری؟پول پرینت مساوی میشه با همون پول دفترچه دیگه-___-همین پی دی اف رو باز کن بخون دیگه :Yahoo (1):

----------


## Milad.Bt

> اگر اعمال نشه تبریک اگه اعمال شد که هیچی بیچاره من با معدل کتبی19/5 خوش باشید دوستان 
> میگم یه سوال کسانی که فارغ التحصیل هستند فرم شماره دو را باید چکار کنن توضیح دهید


شوخیه؟معدلت ک خوبه :Yahoo (110):

----------


## _AHMADreza_

> چرا دیگه پرینت بگیری؟پول پرینت مساوی میشه با همون پول دفترچه دیگه-___-همین پی دی اف رو باز کن بخون دیگه



چشم میترکه این همه رو از روی صفخه بخونم  :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (23):  نه دیگ پول پرینت 2 3 تومن میشه ._.

----------


## saj8jad

> شماره ی دو تابستون میدن دیگ ؟
> 
> دمت گرم فردا میرم از روی این پرینت میرگم میگن باید به اداره پست 20 3 0تومن میدادیم نه ؟


آره داداش موقع انتخاب رشته نیمه دوم مرداد 95 سازمان سنجش منتشرش میکنه  :Yahoo (100): 

ممنون  :Y (694):  ، داداش مگه میخوای چه کار کنی؟! نیازی نیست بری 50 صفحه الکی پرینت بگیری بابا  :Yahoo (4):  

از پست اطلاع ندارم ولی نیاز به پرینت نیست ، برای ثبت نام اگر خودت بلدی خودت ثبت نام کن یا برو کافی نت برات ثبت نام میکنن  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## The.Best

> یعنی اون بنده خداهایی که حداقل یک ماه زحمت کشیدن  برای دیپلم مجدد ، زحماتشون باد هوا شد  
>  چرا اینا این بازیارو در میارن خو بچه های مردم گناه دارن


با این اوضاع و احوال هیچ بعید نیست که سازمان سنجش اعلام کنه: _امسال حال نداریم، کنکور برگزار نمیکنیم_ به کسی هم مربوط نیست و میدیم مجلس برامون قانون رو تفسیر کنه تا این کارمون وجهه قانونی پیدا کنه.

----------


## _AHMADreza_

> آره داداش موقع انتخاب رشته نیمه دوم مرداد 95 سازمان سنجش منتشرش میکنه 
> 
> ممنون  ، داداش مگه میخوای چه کار کنی؟! نیازی نیست بری 50 صفحه الکی پرینت بگیری بابا  
> 
> از پست اطلاع ندارم ولی نیاز به پرینت نیست ، برای ثبت نام اگر خودت بلدی خودت ثبت نام کن یا برو کافی نت برات ثبت نام میکنن



الان دقیقا چی اینو باید بخونم ؟ ._.

----------


## saj8jad

> الان دقیقا چی اینو باید بخونم ؟ ._.


یه نگاهی بهش بنداز که با مطالبش یه کوچولو آشنا بشی و اینا نیاز نیست بری حفظش کنی ها  :Yahoo (4): 

این دفترچه راهنمای ثبت نام و شرکت در کنکور 95 هستش  :Yahoo (1):  

شما برو کافی نت همه کاراش رو انجام میده خیالت راحت ولی حتماً یه نگاهی بهش بنداز  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## مهــــــدی کرمی

ژونزززززززززززززززز!  :Y (771): 
ماستشو کیسه کرد سازمان سنجش!  :Y (607):

----------


## Mr Sky

حاضرم 400صفحه عربی بدون وقفه بخونم اما این رنجش نامه رو نخونم.......اما مجبورم
.
.
.رنجی شدم...رنجیییییی

----------


## broslee

دوستان من جزء کدوم کد نظام وظیفه میشم؟متولد 76 برگه ی معافیت تحصیلی از پلیس 10+ هم گرفته ام.

----------


## mary95

ببخشید کسی که بین الملل میخاد تو ثبت نام باید هزینه غیر دولتی هم بپردازه ؟

Sent from my G630-U10 using Tapatalk

----------


## Amin ZD

> ببخشید کسی که بین الملل میخاد تو ثبت نام باید هزینه غیر دولتی هم بپردازه ؟
> 
> Sent from my G630-U10 using Tapatalk


فک کنم میخوان بین الملل ها رو بردارن (اینا پردیس نیستنا )
برای احتیاط غیر دولتی رو هم انتخاب کنین

----------------------------------------------

این دفترچه رو هم که هرچی میخونی تموم نمیشه ....
حیف مهندسی پلیمر واسه تجربی نزاشتن

----------


## Amin ZD

اقا من اومدم پرینت بگیرم ، پرینتر قاطی کرد 
وسطاش 2 تا 2تا برگه کشید تو پشت و روشون قاطی شد 
20 تایی هم a4 از بین رفت (صنایع اوریگامی ZD ازشون استفاده خواهد کرد :Yahoo (4):  )
فک کنم خریدش ارزون تر در بیاد

----------


## Ali.psy

> بچه ها الان که این دفترچه رو دارم دیگ لازم نیس برم اداره پست دفترچه بگیرم ؟


اره نیاز نیست..اون20 تومنیم که گفتی واسه پست هزینه ثبت نام کنکور+پرینته

----------


## broslee

> دوستان من جزء کدوم کد نظام وظیفه میشم؟متولد 76 برگه ی معافیت تحصیلی از پلیس 10+ هم گرفته ام.


کد 3 مشمولان داراي برگ معافيت موقت بدون غيبت (پزشكي، كفالت و ساير...) در مدت اعتبار آن.

كد 5) دانش آموزان سال آخر دوره متوسطه يا پيش دانشگاهي كه به صورت حضوري و پيوسته مشغول به تحصيل بوده و تا تاريخ 31
تحصيلي، فارغ االتحصيل مي شوند.

دوستانی که احکام دیوان عدالت رو تفسیر میکنید بیاید اینم تفسیر کنید.

----------


## masoomejaliliyan

:Yahoo (2):  :Yahoo (12):

----------


## Goodbye forever

> کد 3 مشمولان داراي برگ معافيت موقت بدون غيبت (پزشكي، كفالت و ساير...) در مدت اعتبار آن.
> 
> كد 5) دانش آموزان سال آخر دوره متوسطه يا پيش دانشگاهي كه به صورت حضوري و پيوسته مشغول به تحصيل بوده و تا تاريخ 31
> تحصيلي، فارغ االتحصيل مي شوند.
> 
> دوستانی که احکام دیوان عدالت رو تفسیر میکنید بیاید اینم تفسیر کنید.


سلام من دانشجوی غیر روزانه هستم و کد 3 رو خواهم زد چون منم معافیت تحصیلی دارم .

----------


## basir_0181

سلام خدمت دوستان .... دفترچه رو گرفتم الان یه سوالی واسه سهمیه پیش اومده واسم .... الان من پدرم تو جنگ از طرف ارتش جبهه رفته کارت ایثارشم گرفته ... از 8 ماه هم بیشتره ( 22 ماه ) الان من میتونم برم سایت آجا کد رهگیریه 12 رقمیو بگیرم از اون سهمیه ( رزمنده ارنش ) استفاده کنم یا نمیشه ؟

----------


## alilovegham

چرا نوشته کد سوابق تحصیلی دیپلم و پیش دانشگاهی ؟یعنی باید دوتا کد داشت من ک یکی دارم اونم پیش

----------


## Goodbye forever

کد دیپلم آخرش 5 هست؟ از مال پارسالی پس عوض شده پارسال اخرش هیچی نبود
کد پیش هم اخرش 2 هست؟ برای همه اینجوریه؟

----------


## soroosh96

این گواهي مربوط به عنوان رشته تحصيلي که تو دفترچه گذاشته باید حتما تحویل داد؟

----------


## samir93

آقا به دادمون برسید توروخدا،سازمان سنجش رو کی باید نظارت کنه روش؟؟؟؟پرا باید حتمابادیپلمی که میخایم کنکور بدیم ثبت نام کنیم؟پ کجاست عدالت اموزشی واجتماعی؟چرا کسی که یه بار روزانه ونده دوباره نمیتونه؟پس چرا پارسال میتونستن؟
لجبازی با دیوان عدالت ادار،ای دلیلشه

----------


## biology115

اینا میخوان افرادی که روزانه خوندن دیگه نتونن تو کنکور شرکت کنن

چون اگه تاثیر رو بردارن همینایی که روزانه خوندن میان اعتراض میکنن و دوباره کنکور میدن 

اینا هم واسه اینکه راه اعتراضشونو ببندن گفتن دیگه نمیتونین شرکت کنین ...

به نظر من اینطوریه ....

نظر شما چیه دوستان ؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## roshana

> 



اگه از من میپرسید این یعنی وسط تیر میگن 25 درصد قطعی !!
ولی اون موقع نه فرصت اعتراض هست نه حوصله ی شکایت
عجب سیاستی !!

----------


## Nahal

> اگه از من میپرسید این یعنی وسط تیر میگن 25 درصد قطعی !!
> ولی اون موقع نه فرصت اعتراض هست نه حوصله ی شکایت
> عجب سیاستی !!


منم اینطوری فکر میکنم.....
دارن کشش میدن تا تیر که اون موقع فرصت اعتراض و...نباشه.....
متاسفانه تو این مملکت...

----------


## broslee



----------


## Delgir

واقعا تف بر مملکتی که عوض اینکه داوطلبان کنکورش به فکر درس خوندن وعلم آموزی باشن به فکرچجوری ثبت نام کردن و...... باشن تا حقشون خورده نشه.
رفع اسپم:

----------


## MEEA499

> واقعا تف بر مملکتی که عوض اینکه داوطلبان کنکورش به فکر درس خوندن وعلم آموزی باشن به فکرچجوری ثبت نام کردن و...... باشن تا حقشون خورده نشه.
> رفع اسپم:


والا به خدا 3-4 روزه موندیم چی شده !!!

----------


## Mahdiyeh313

دوستان یه سوال :Yahoo (4): 

دانشگاه فرهنگیان که تو فرم  ثبت نام کنکور  هست مال چیه؟مال تربیت معلمه؟؟؟؟میشه درموردش برام توضیح بدید؟

 @ah.atبرادر شما میدونید این دانشگاه برا چیه؟

ممنون :Yahoo (1):

----------


## ah.at

> دوستان یه سوال
> 
> دانشگاه فرهنگیان که تو فرم  ثبت نام کنکور  هست مال چیه؟مال تربیت معلمه؟؟؟؟میشه درموردش برام توضیح بدید؟
> 
>  @ah.atبرادر شما میدونید این دانشگاه برا چیه؟
> 
> ممنون



آبجی منطقه چندین؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## Mahdiyeh313

> آبجی منطقه چندین؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


من منطقه 3 هستم.

----------


## Mr Sky

دقیقا از چی بلید پرینت بگیریم""حتما""
.
.بجز کارت ورود به جلسه که بعدا باید ازش پرینت بگیریم ....چیزی هست که الان باید پ بگیریم؟

----------


## newpath

سلام . حوصله ندارم دفترچه رو بخونم .. لیسانسه ها هم میتونن ثبت نام کنن دیگه ؟

----------


## ah.at

> دوستان یه سوال
> 
> دانشگاه فرهنگیان که تو فرم  ثبت نام کنکور  هست مال چیه؟مال تربیت معلمه؟؟؟؟میشه درموردش برام توضیح بدید؟
> 
>  @ah.atبرادر شما میدونید این دانشگاه برا چیه؟
> 
> ممنون





> من منطقه 3 هستم.



خب خاهر من کاملا مشخصه ، همون تربیت معلمه که خودتون هم گفتید .

وسه ی شما که رشتتون تجربیه و منطقه سه هم هستید باید حداقل رتبه 4000 بیارید که رشته های خوب قبول شید . رتبه 5 یا 6 هزار هم علوم تربیتی میگیره براتون .

البته فراموش نکنید که مصاحبه هم داره . که باید خودتون رو خیلی مذهبی نشون بدید . و البته سوالات احکام شرعی اسلام هم که یه جوون 18 - 19 ساله باید بدونه رو میپرسن .

اینو هم بدونید که پردیس های فرهنگیان با خود دانشگاه فر هنگیان یه سری تفاوتایی داره که مثلا توی پردیس باید پول بدی و رتبه آنچنانی هم نمیخاد با رتبه 25000 هم میشه قول شد . ولی خب خود دانشگاه فرهنگیان 

خیلی خیلی بهتره . حتی زمانی که دانشجویید حقوق هم دریافت میکنید . و از همون دوران دانشجویی استخدام رسمی هستید .

----------


## meh.75

> تو اون قسمتی که باید وضعیت پیش مشخص کنیم مثلا منی که 94پیش دانشگاهیو خوندم اما قبول نشدم و خرداد95 پاسشون میکنم باید کدومو انتخاب کنم:
> فارغ التحصيل دوره پيش دانشگاهي از سال 1391 تا 1394 مي باشم
>  -2 مدرك پيش دانشگاهي خود را در سال تحصيلي جاري (خرداد 1395 ) دريافت ميکنم


کسی جواب مارو نمیده :11:

----------


## ah.at

> دقیقا از چی بلید پرینت بگیریم""حتما""
> .
> .بجز کارت ورود به جلسه که بعدا باید ازش پرینت بگیریم ....چیزی هست که الان باید پ بگیریم؟



هنوز که ثبت نام شروع نشده . ولی برو این دفتر خدمات اینترنتی ها خودشون بلدن چیکار کنن .

ولی شما از صفحات 43 و 45 کپی بگیر . وقت ثبت نام هم خود اون کس که ثبت نامت میکنه یه سری برگه خودش پرینت میگیره بهت میده .

----------


## ah.at

> کسی جواب مارو نمیده



بهتره با یه مشاور صحبت کنید .

----------


## hrm333

*دوستان لطفا در مورد فرم شماره 2 راهنمایی کنید*

----------


## farhadcr72

> کسی جواب مارو نمیده


2رو بزن
تو خرداد پاس میکنی پ خرداد محسوب میشی
نگفته کدوم سال پیش بودی گفته کدوم سال پیش گرفتی پس ۲رو بزن

----------


## Ali.N

سلام برای سال 95 نباید بررداشته شه از سال بعد هم امتحان نهایی رو حذف کنن هم اینو
اگه 95 برداشته شه حق بعضی های دیگه ضایع میشه 
1)میتونستم تست کارکنم ولی وقت گذاشتم رو تشریحی
2)میتونستم با معدل 20 که معلم نمره میداد سوابق بهتری داشته باشم و شرط معدل بعضی دانشگاه ها هم راحت باشم

اگه میخواد برداشته شه باید معدل های ما هم درست شه

یادتون نمیاد چقدر برای نمره دین و زندگی اذیت شدیم؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
کمپین ها و پیامک ها رو فراموش کردید؟

----------


## Mr Sky

> هنوز که ثبت نام شروع نشده . ولی برو این دفتر خدمات اینترنتی ها خودشون بلدن چیکار کنن .
> 
> ولی شما از صفحات 43 و 45 کپی بگیر . وقت ثبت نام هم خود اون کس که ثبت نامت میکنه یه سری برگه خودش پرینت میگیره بهت میده .


پس هر کی پرینتر نداره باید بره کافی نت..

----------


## saj8jad

up

----------


## aktft

با سلام
1-دوستان اگه میشه در مورد این کارت اعتباری سازمان سنجش به صورت خیلی مختصر توضیح بدید.
2- کسانی که در حال تحصیل پیش دانشگاهی هستن باید خرداد سوابق تحصیلی رو تایید کنن؟
3- بعد از ثبت نام پرینت لازم هست؟

----------


## saj8jad

> با سلام
> 1-دوستان اگه میشه در مورد این کارت اعتباری سازمان سنجش به صورت خیلی مختصر توضیح بدید.
> 2- کسانی که در حال تحصیل پیش دانشگاهی هستن باید خرداد سوابق تحصیلی رو تایید کنن؟
> 3- بعد از ثبت نام پرینت لازم هست؟


سلام داداش :Yahoo (45): 

ج *1*ـ کارت اعتباری کنکور سراسری 95 یک کد هستش که باید اون رو از سایت سنجش خریداری کنید برای ورود به صفحه ثبت نام کنکور سراسری و ...

ج *2*ـ بله شمایی که الان در حال تحصیل در مقطع پیش دانشگاهی هستی باید خرداد ماه سوابق تحصیلیت رو تایید کنی ، آموزش و پرورش و سازمان سنجش مجدداً در این باره اطلاع رسانی میکنند

ج *3*ـ بله قطعاً ، حتماً از کارت های اعتباری که میخری + فرم ثبت نام کنکور یک نسخه پرینت بگیر و پیش خودت نگهدار چون اطلاعاتی مثل شماره پروندن و ... زمان دریافت کارت ورود به جلسه نیاز هست ، حتماً پرینت بگیر

همیشه موفق باشی  :Yahoo (1): 
یاعلی(ع) :Yahoo (45):

----------


## Dr_farid

> سلام خدمت دوستان .... دفترچه رو گرفتم الان یه سوالی واسه سهمیه پیش اومده واسم .... الان من پدرم تو جنگ از طرف ارتش جبهه رفته کارت ایثارشم گرفته ... از 8 ماه هم بیشتره ( 22 ماه ) الان من میتونم برم سایت آجا کد رهگیریه 12 رقمیو بگیرم از اون سهمیه ( رزمنده ارنش ) استفاده کنم یا نمیشه ؟


اون کد مربوط به خود ایثارگره خوب بخون دفترچه رو

----------


## Dr_farid

> سلام . حوصله ندارم دفترچه رو بخونم .. لیسانسه ها هم میتونن ثبت نام کنن دیگه ؟


اره میتونن تویه رشته های علوم پزشکی روزانه نمیتونن قبول بشن

----------


## امیر ارسلان

دوستان وضعیت نظام وظیفه دانش آموزان پیش دانشگاهی با پشت کنکوریا فرق می کنه یا همون شماره 5؟؟

----------


## امیر ارسلان

نمیدونه کسی؟؟ :Yahoo (65):

----------


## Mr Sky

قضیه این فایل عکس چیه؟؟!

----------


## broslee

> قضیه این فایل عکس چیه؟؟!


  باید عکس 3*4 یا 6*4 به صورت jpg داشته باشی.وقتی عکس میندازی میتونی یه فلش به عکاس بدی بندازه توش برات.یا میتونی بری  عکاسی ای که قبلا عکس انداختی شاید فایل عکستو بهت بده.  باید شرایط دفترچه هم داشته باشه. حجم و ... 

 پیکسل های عکس:
عدد اول (سمت چپ) باید بین 200 تا 300 باشه.

عدد دوم باید بین 300 تا 400 باشه.

----------


## saj8jad

up

----------


## S I N A

> *بالاخره پس از ساعت ها انتظار
> دفترچه راهنمای ثبت نام کنکور سراسری 1395
> منتشر شد*
> 
> http://92.242.195.142/NOETDownload/D...er.ashx?id=691


*
سلام خسته نباشی مهندس
میگم تاریخ برگذاری دقیق کنکور 95 در جریانش هستی؟!
کنکور زبان بعد کنکور ریاضی هستش ؟!
یا توی یک روز هستن ؟!
چیجوری قضیش؟*

----------


## saj8jad

> *
> سلام خسته نباشی مهندس
> میگم تاریخ برگذاری دقیق کنکور 95 در جریانش هستی؟!
> کنکور زبان بعد کنکور ریاضی هستش ؟!
> یا توی یک روز هستن ؟!
> چیجوری قضیش؟*


سلام داش سینا عزیز  :Yahoo (8):  ، سلامت و تندرست باشی داداش  :Yahoo (45): 

کنکور سراسری 95 در پنجشنبه 24 و جمعه 25 تیرماه 95 برگزار میشه

کنکورهای ریاضی و انسانی صبح 24 تیر برگزار میشه و بعد از ظهرش یا کنکور زبانه یا هنر
کنکور تجربی هم صبح 25 تیر برگزار میشه ، بعد از ظهرش هم معلوم نیست هنر باشه یا زبان

موفق باشی  :Yahoo (1): 
یاعلی(ع) :Yahoo (45):

----------


## saj8jad

up

----------


## T!G3R

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط 8mit8



دوستان لطفاً دفترچه رو نگاه کنید ببینید در کدوم صفحش در مورد تاثیر معدل توضیح داده 


سلام داداش
این دفترچه شماره 1 و 2 داره ؟؟یا نه همینه یه دونه ست ؟_
_@__8mit8__ 
با تشکر_

----------


## saj8jad

> _
> 
> سلام داداش
> این دفترچه شماره 1 و 2 داره ؟؟یا نه همینه یه دونه ست ؟_
> _@__8mit8__ 
> با تشکر_


سلام داداش

نه داداش گلم ، کنکور سراسری 95 در کل دو تا دفترچه داره که این *دفترچه شماره 1* هستش که مربوط به *راهنمای ثبت نام کنکور* هستش و *دفترچه شماره 2* که مربوطه به *کدهای انتخاب رشته و ...* هستش که نیمه دوم مرداد 95 منتشر میشه  :Yahoo (1): 

Mention نکرد  :Yahoo (1):  ، ممنون که زود قضاوت میکنی  :Yahoo (1): 

موفق باشی  :Yahoo (1): 
یاعلی(ع) :Yahoo (45):

----------


## پرنیان بانو

سلام ببخشید یه سوال داشتم توی سایت سنجش زده ثبت نام از 19 بهمن تا 28 بهمن دریته؟راستش توی یه سایت یکی از این مشاوره زده بود تا شنبه 24 است یعنی فردا میهاستم ببینم راسته؟البته میدونم ملاک گفته ی سازمان سنجش ولی گفتم نکنه شاید دیدنداین زمان زیاده تاشنبه زمان رو گذاشتند راستش من تا دوشنبه نمیتونم ثبت نام.کنم میخاستم ببینم این درسته یا نه؟

----------


## T!G3R

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط پرنیان بانو


سلام ببخشید یه سوال داشتم توی سایت سنجش زده ثبت نام از 19 بهمن تا 28 بهمن دریته؟راستش توی یه سایت یکی از این مشاوره زده بود تا شنبه 24 است یعنی فردا میهاستم ببینم راسته؟البته میدونم ملاک گفته ی سازمان سنجش ولی گفتم نکنه شاید دیدنداین زمان زیاده تاشنبه زمان رو گذاشتند راستش من تا دوشنبه نمیتونم ثبت نام.کنم میخاستم ببینم این درسته یا نه؟


سلام
خیر درست نیست
اصل خود سازمان سنجش هستش
سازمان سنجش گفته از 19 تا 28 بهمن همون درسته
دیگه بقیه شایعه ست
موفق باشی_

----------


## yasin tahazadeh

اون مشاورغلط کرداینوگفت :Yahoo (77):  :Yahoo (77):  :Yahoo (77):  :Yahoo (77):

----------


## پرنیان بانو

مرسی البته خودمم زیاد مطمین نبودم ولی گفتم حالا یه سوالی هم بپرسم اخه من چند روزی خونه نیستم مدارکمم واسه ثبت نام پیشم نبود خیلی ترسیدم

----------


## saj8jad

up

----------

